# Doctor Dinklage



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

My Halloween costume for work. I manage a team in the field of medical billing. I decided to go "short" and created Dr. Dinklage - a small man elevated by his studies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is absolutely brilliant! And you are totally adorable:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How clever is this!!!!! Love it!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> That is absolutely brilliant! And you are totally adorable:jol:





Hairazor said:


> How clever is this!!!!! Love it!


Well, thank you, ladies!
Plus, I think the last time I was called adorable, Nixon was president.


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

WOW I had to look at the photo twice and then i literally just laughed out loud at it! that's great


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Dyad said:


> WOW I had to look at the photo twice and then i literally just laughed out loud at it! that's great


I could not ask for a better reaction than that. Thanks!


----------

